# Calling Our Angels Night



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of you suggested having quarterly candle lightings to honor our Angels that have gone to The Bridge.

Kerry (KAG) was kind enough to put this together for us.

Each quarter on the 1st night of the new Season (March 21st, June 21st, September 22nd and December 21st) at 8:30 p.m. in your time zone, we will light a candle to honor our Angels. Our shining lights will travel around the Globe from our SM friends that live in other countries. What a great honor to our little Angels.

(For safety reasons, it's recommended that you use flameless candles whenever possible.)

Kerry will be posting reminders each quarter, a few days before the Calling Our Angels Night.

And because we missed the first night of the season this quarter, we will begin by holding this quarter's candle lighting on October 14, 2012 at 8:30 p.m. in your time zone.

Please join us for this special event.

Calling Our Angels Night


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this will be wonderful. My fluffs that have passed are always on my mind, I see things that my present ones do that remind me of them. I still have items that belonged to them also. Lighting a candle for them is something I've not done, and I know that I'll have tears ,but I'll gladly light that candle and remember all of the years of joy and companionship that they brought me.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great idea. I will be lighting a candle.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I light a candle every year on my fluffs ... journey days... i will gladdly add another day for all the other angels that have touched our lives and made us that much better because of it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A wonderful tribute to those angels who have passed. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be there. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love this, what a great idea!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This sounds like a great idea! :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great idea. I do this several times a week but its nice to be part of this too!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wonderful idea - I will be lighting one and thinking of those no longer with us.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a wonderful and beautiful jester to do. Thanks for thinking of this..


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love this idea. Our little furry loved ones who've passed have brought us so much joy, and I know I have learned so much from each one that I've had the honor to love. It will be great to set this time aside to be thankful and remember.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be lighting one also. It so happens that my Victoria poodle went to the bridge 9 months ago on the 13th. It seems we have lost too many this year. What a beautiful way to remember the ones that have gone before us.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love this idea....looking forward to participating :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Not only will I be lighting my candle for my own fluffs that are at The Bridge but for so many of our SM fluffs that are there too. I know that we all feel that we know these little fluffs, even if we've never met them in person. The pictures and stories that their Mom's and Dad's have shared have made us fall in love with them too.

Kerry -- thank you for putting this together for us.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A big Thank You goes to you and Yung, as well, Lynn.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

This idea brings tears to my eyes. What a great way to honor those wonderful little fluffs that have brought so much joy and love to our lives. I look forward to participating in this amazing ceremony. Thank you so much for putting this together for all of us!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

sophiesmom said:


> What a wonderful and beautiful jester to do. Thanks for thinking of this..


Hi, this is Holly's mom, Connie. I am new here and was wondering what everyone is doing and when?? Looks like this is something for our pets who have passed on?

Do you know where the original post is? Thanks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Connie, click on page 1 of 2 and you'll see a helpful post about the candle lightings around the world. Just one more reason to love my Spoiled Maltese family.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone who has an online store needs to sell decorative Maltese candle holders for this event. Laura's wine glasses (Luv My BOYS) will work too!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will do this as well. In memories and prayers for your angels.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Candles in honor of our fluffs special Memorial Day. What an awesome idea. I will put my thinking cap and see if I can't come up with some ideas!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

yukki said:


>


Cookie, where did you get that beautiful glass Maltese. I love it!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I actually got it from a local pet store here in Orlando. I might be able to get another one. If you like, I will try for you. Let me know.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

yukki said:


> I actually got it from a local pet store here in Orlando. I might be able to get another one. If you like, I will try for you. Let me know.


 
Thank you so much....I am going to look online and see what I can find. It is beautiful. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I like this idea. Very touching. Thanks for a reminder.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

So are we doing this yet?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> So are we doing this yet?


Elaine, the next one is tomorrow night. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/124295-reminder-calling-our-angels-night.html


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Will be lighting a candle at 8pm tonight to say prayers to the angles that have crossed to Rainbow bridge


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
Author unknown...


God bless to all the souls that are here.............................


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

here's my candle....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will most surely be joining in. I have my love you pictures set up. I think it is a good thing to remember all our departed loved ones. I will light my gold candle at 8PM. I will love my babies forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We lit our candle. We sent love to all our departed babies We shed some tears, but mostly we remembered how much we loved them, how much joy they gave us. All my precious babies, I will never, ever forget you...you are in my heart forever.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My candles were glowing tonight.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I am only a first time Maltese owner but I have lost pets that were very very dead to me , I will light a candle also god bless and love to all the families of this year and past that have lost a loved fur baby they will be watching over us knowing they were loved so .. Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Elaine, the next one is tomorrow night. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/124295-reminder-calling-our-angels-night.html


Thanks Debbie. I did not see that so I missed it of course.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

March 21 is the next one, right???? Let's plan on it.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never heard this story of the Rainbow Bridge....I absolutely love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tonight is Calling our Angels Night??*

Just checking...tonight, Thursday, March 21, 2013 is Calling our Angels Night...Right???
What to do???


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

JRM993 said:


> Just checking...tonight, Thursday, March 21, 2013 is Calling our Angels Night...Right???
> What to do???


Many of us lit last night since yesterday was the first day of spring. Please do so tonight! 

What to do? Light a candle at 8 - 8:30 your local time, hold your precious fluffs close to you, and say a prayer for all of those who are waiting for us at the Bridge!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wonderful idea. I'm not sure how I missed this post but I have put on my calendar to remind me to light a candle on 6/21, 9/21, and 12/21 for Biscuit and all of the loveable furballs that left their love ones behind. Thank you for starting this great idea!


----------

